# Can you have low blood sugar but high sugar in urine?



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

I went to the doctor yesterday, he said I have type 2 diabetes, he said my urine had high amounts of sugar in it, I had gone last week to see him because I had lots of blood in my urine, and continue to have blood in my urine, this is still to be investigated, I was given a prescription for some tablets to take, I took one yesterday and within a hour felt very ill, headache, sweating, shaking, nausea, tummy upset, itchy skin and felt every time I tried to stand that I would collapse. It was very frightening as I live alone. All the doctor had said was that I might have diarrhea as a side effect, I didn't. I telephoned the doctors surgery today because I was frightened to take another tablet incase I get a repeat on yesterday, The doctor is on a break until after the New Year, but a person at the surgery said I should wait before taking another tablet until the doctor returns. and they said it seemed to them that the tablet had caused a low blood sugar, although they were not a doctor. I used a dip stick and while this was going on the sugar is high in my urine.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 28, 2018)

Hi @zodiacstar welcome to the forum.  That does sound frightening   , how are you now ?
I trust investigations are in hand for the blood in your urine.
Were  they Metformin ? they don’t normally cause low blood sugar (hypo’s) but I know a couple of people who used to post on here did hypo on them. I am wondering if yours could have been an allergic reaction, though some of your symptoms were hypo symptoms. Any way the best thing to do is not to take them, their are other meds available if needed, however their is lots you can do to yourself to lower your BG (blood glucose) levels.
If you need to , losing weight will help a lot

To be honest diabetes is a condition that we mostly manage ourselves with or without medication.
You see it’s carbohydrates that our bodies can no longer handle very well, sugar is just another carbohydrate. So by reducing the faster carbohydrates helps a lot.
Eg potatoes esp mashed, rice , pasta and bread , fruit juice is chock full of fructose a fruit sugar as are grapes , breakfast cereals, some people are fine with porridge others are not.

However we usually have no problems with protein or good fats, so if you eat meat , it’s fine as are high meat content sausages and burgers and bacon, eggs, cheese , some nuts are lower carb, butter milk cream , we often tolerate berries better, veg
Their is loads more that is fine for us. 
You will find lots of helpful advise on the forum, so ask all the questions you need to about diabetes.

Have a read of these
This is rather a long one
maggie-daveys-letter-to-newly-diagnosed-type-2s

test-review-adjust by Alan S
If after reading this you decide you want to test to see how the various carbohydrates affect you, the cheapest glucose meter to self fund the ongoing cost of the test strips.we know of is the SD Codefree meter .
https://www.amazon.co.uk/Codefree-Glucose-Monitor-Monitoring-Testing/dp/B0068JAJFS/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=drugstore&ie=UTF8&qid=1506485682&sr=1-1&keywords=sd+codefree+meter+mmol/l&linkCode=sl1&tag=xfm-21&linkId=f39210144fdc26c27738e45b6d957003&th=1
You’ll need to buy more test strips and one box of lancets


----------



## novonord (Dec 28, 2018)

urine sugar level usually reflects blood level several hours ago when the urine was being produced, and no sugar will appear til your blood level reaches about 9.5 or 10, the renal threshold as they say, so to that extent it's possible to have a low current blood level but also have a high urine sugar level; testing urine sugar used to be the way to manage diabetes before the advent of glucose meters, flash glucose meters and continuous meters all of which give a more accurate reading of what's going on at the moment rather than historically.


----------



## AndBreathe (Dec 28, 2018)

Zodiacstar - How did you test your blood sugar, or are you basing it on a comment made by the medics on the phone?

The reason I ask is the feeling you experienced could have been due to a number of things, including low sugars.  

As has been suggested above, for there to be sugarr in your uring, it usually means your blood sugar is high.  There is a class of drug that makes us wee out the sugar in our water, but those aren't usually the first choice of medication for someone newly diagnosed.  The class og meds' name usually finishes with "...flozin".  On those it is entirely plausible to have high sugar in urine, but not high blood sugars.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

zodiacstar said:


> I went to the doctor yesterday, he said I have type 2 diabetes, he said my urine had high amounts of sugar in it, I had gone last week to see him because I had lots of blood in my urine, and continue to have blood in my urine, this is still to be investigated, I was given a prescription for some tablets to take, I took one yesterday and within a hour felt very ill, headache, sweating, shaking, nausea, tummy upset, itchy skin and felt every time I tried to stand that I would collapse. It was very frightening as I live alone. All the doctor had said was that I might have diarrhea as a side effect, I didn't. I telephoned the doctors surgery today because I was frightened to take another tablet incase I get a repeat on yesterday, The doctor is on a break until after the New Year, but a person at the surgery said I should wait before taking another tablet until the doctor returns. and they said it seemed to them that the tablet had caused a low blood sugar, although they were not a doctor. I used a dip stick and while this was going on the sugar is high in my urine.





Ljc said:


> Hi @zodiacstar welcome to the forum.  That does sound frightening   , how are you now ?
> I trust investigations are in hand for the blood in your urine.
> Were  they Metformin ? they don’t normally cause low blood sugar (hypo’s) but I know a couple of people who used to post on here did hypo on them. I am wondering if yours could have been an allergic reaction, though some of your symptoms were hypo symptoms. Any way the best thing to do is not to take them, their are other meds available if needed, however their is lots you can do to yourself to lower your BG (blood glucose) levels.
> If you need to , losing weight will help a lot
> ...


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

Yes the tablet I took was Metformin 500mg, I am what one would call morbidly obese, about 17st. The doctor wanted to know if I had lost any weight, I could not tell him since I had not weighed myself in 20 years, but I was 17st 20 years ago so I know I have not gained weight in 20 years. doctor did not give me any info on diabetes, he said he will send me to a clinic, I don't have a sweet tooth and I do not eat a lot a carbs, rarely do I have potatoes, rice or pasta although I started having a sandwich daily this summer for my lunch, I did not eat bread either until this summer I actually get told off by the woman that cares for me because I can easy miss meals, so she makes the sandwich and puts it in my fridge. I do have a glass fruit juice but only about twice a week. I do not eat breakfast cereals, but about once a week I will have porridge. I mostly have one egg and 2 rashes of bacon with a few mushrooms, my lady as started to add a slice of toast. the sandwich for lunch, mostly salad between the bread and in the evening fish and green veg.
But the doctor told me I shouldn't eat bacon or eggs because he said I need to lose the weight. until my lady came 2 years ago I did not eat a breakfast at all looks like I have to go back to that. my problem is salt I do not add salt, but I buy smoked bacon, and smoked fish, I also like fat, so although I might only have one sandwich the bread is well buttered


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

novonord said:


> urine sugar level usually reflects blood level several hours ago when the urine was being produced, and no sugar will appear til your blood level reaches about 9.5 or 10, the renal threshold as they say, so to that extent it's possible to have a low current blood level but also have a high urine sugar level; testing urine sugar used to be the way to manage diabetes before the advent of glucose meters, flash glucose meters and continuous meters all of which give a more accurate reading of what's going on at the moment rather than historically.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

I put a dip stick in my urine about 6 times yesterday from the morning until just before going to bed it is difficult to read because I have cataracts but I know it is the worse reading looks like 111 and below it 2000 and below that ++++  and again today.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

AndBreathe said:


> Zodiacstar - How did you test your blood sugar, or are you basing it on a comment made by the medics on the phone?
> 
> The reason I ask is the feeling you experienced could have been due to a number of things, including low sugars.
> 
> As has been suggested above, for there to be sugarr in your uring, it usually means your blood sugar is high.  There is a class of drug that makes us wee out the sugar in our water, but those aren't usually the first choice of medication for someone newly diagnosed.  The class og meds' name usually finishes with "...flozin".  On those it is entirely plausible to have high sugar in urine, but not high blood sugars.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 28, 2018)

I have not tested my blood sugar, I am going to look into meters, so yes I was basing it on the comment from the person at the surgery not sure if she had looked into my blood sugar from my blood results!  I am not sure what all the symptoms of diabetes is but I had thought one symptom was thirst, I get dehydrated but not thirsty, I only know I need to drink when I get pain in my kidneys, same with hunger, I can easily go through a whole day without food and not be hungry, when I have obviously gone too long I start having stomach cramps.


----------



## travellor (Dec 28, 2018)

There are other causes of sugar in urine apart from diabetes.
No one on this forum can state your BG is high, to do so would be poor advice.
Only the doctor can tell you that after a blood test

We cannot diagnose you, or offer advice on medication.

Personally, I would take the doctors surgery's advice, and book an appointment as soon as possible to see him.
Try to eat and drink, and let your lady look after you until then.


----------



## novonord (Dec 28, 2018)

Travellor
sugar in the urine was for many years used to define diabetes mellitus,
think you may be getting confused with protein in the urine that has many causes other than diabetes,
agree with you that zodiacstar is well advised to consult her doctor, needs to confirm that her diabetes is really type 2 and not 1.5 or early 1: if type 2 then the initial management is to lose weight rapidly, particularly as she describes herself as morbidly obese,  and cut out fast carbohydrates and radically reduce all carbohydrate intake,
if that does not control the sugars, then drug or insulin therapy is introduced.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 28, 2018)

The bacon and eggs is fine - the bread is not advisable, neither is fruit juice, possibly the porridge too.
I am fully type two diabetic, but by cutting out carbs I stay in normal numbers and am fine - it also helps with weightloss. 
A lot of the advice we have had over the last several decades about weight and fitness is total rubbish and doesn't give results without extreme difficulty, but I have lost 3 stone without effort eating low carb foods.
I got a meter to test my blood glucose and learned how to keep it low.
I tried Metformin for a few weeks, but was so very ill I stopped taking it two years ago and have found that I never needed it in the first place.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

novonord said:


> Travellor
> sugar in the urine was for many years used to define diabetes mellitus,
> think you may be getting confused with protein in the urine that has many causes other than diabetes,
> agree with you that zodiacstar is well advised to consult her doctor, needs to confirm that her diabetes is really type 2 and not 1.5 or early 1: if type 2 then the initial management is to lose weight rapidly, particularly as she describes herself as morbidly obese,  and cut out fast carbohydrates and radically reduce all carbohydrate intake,
> if that does not control the sugars, then drug or insulin therapy is introduced.



I'm not confused at all.

you're not a doctor, neither an I.

But I agree, zodiacstar needs to consult a real doctor.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

travellor said:


> There are other causes of sugar in urine apart from diabetes.
> No one on this forum can state your BG is high, to do so would be poor advice.
> Only the doctor can tell you that after a blood test
> 
> ...



The doctor told me I have diabetes, I had my son with me as I am almost house bound and needed him to help me, I had to leave doctors office to take yet another sample of urine, leaving my son and doctor alone, I did not recall the doctor telling me it was type 2 but my son who spoke more with the doctor, said the doctor diagnosed type 2, I have had problems with of urine for years, my urine is frothy, and has sediments, it has a large range in colour. and now it can be bright red due to a large amount of blood. One thing I do know is my urine does not have a bacterial infection apparently one cause of blood in the urine. The problem is I never go to visit the doctor, The only time I have seen a doctor is when my son takes me to have a annual flu jab. this aversion I have to doctors started more than 20 years ago, when they said I was slowly dying of heart failure and wanted to open me up, telling me I would not last pass 5 years if I did not let them operate. I said I would take my chances, also refusing to be medicated. as far as I know my heart is not worse off, then it was 20 years ago.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

The doctor told me I have diabetes, I had my son with me as I am almost house bound and needed him to help me, I had to leave doctors office to take yet another sample of urine, leaving my son and doctor alone, I did not recall the doctor telling me it was type 2 but my son who spoke more with the doctor, said the doctor diagnosed type 2, I have had problems with of urine for years, my urine is frothy, and has sediments, it has a large range in colour. and now it can be bright red due to a large amount of blood. One thing I do know is my urine does not have a bacterial infection apparently one cause of blood in the urine. The problem is I never go to visit the doctor, The only time I have seen a doctor is when my son takes me to have a annual flu jab. this aversion I have to doctors started more than 20 years ago, when they said I was slowly dying of heart failure and wanted to open me up, telling me I would not last pass 5 years if I did not let them operate. I said I would take my chances, also refusing to be medicated. as far as I know my heart is not worse off, then it was 20 years ago


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

Drummer said:


> The bacon and eggs is fine - the bread is not advisable, neither is fruit juice, possibly the porridge too.
> I am fully type two diabetic, but by cutting out carbs I stay in normal numbers and am fine - it also helps with weightloss.
> A lot of the advice we have had over the last several decades about weight and fitness is total rubbish and doesn't give results without extreme difficulty, but I have lost 3 stone without effort eating low carb foods.
> I got a meter to test my blood glucose and learned how to keep it low.
> I tried Metformin for a few weeks, but was so very ill I stopped taking it two years ago and have found that I never needed it in the first place.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

The doctor wants me to stop taking bacon and eggs, I think this is probably due to my heart and high blood pressure, One of the reasons I have a aversion to doctors, When I was a young child to late teens I had probably what is called today anorexia. I had lung problems, due to whooping cough and double pneumonia, I had heart problems due to rheumatic fever. and I was grossly underweight, 3 stone at the age of 13, gaining to 6 stone when I married at 21. all through my teenage years the school on the recommendation of the school doctor, they made me eat sugar cubes, the teacher every so often telling me to take from the box of sugar cubes placed on my desk. I do not have a sweet tooth, and would try the palm the sugar cube to another pupil this being seen the teacher then stood over me, and at the end of the day I had eaten a whole box of sugar cubes. this happen daily for 2 years as I left school at 15.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

zodiacstar said:


> The doctor wants me to stop taking bacon and eggs, I think this is probably due to my heart and high blood pressure, One of the reasons I have a aversion to doctors, When I was a young child to late teens I had probably what is called today anorexia. I had lung problems, due to whooping cough and double pneumonia, I had heart problems due to rheumatic fever. and I was grossly underweight, 3 stone at the age of 13, gaining to 6 stone when I married at 21. all through my teenage years the school on the recommendation of the school doctor, they made me eat sugar cubes, the teacher every so often telling me to take from the box of sugar cubes placed on my desk. I do not have a sweet tooth, and would try the palm the sugar cube to another pupil this being seen the teacher then stood over me, and at the end of the day I had eaten a whole box of sugar cubes. this happen daily for 2 years as I left school at 15.



What changed to make you overweight?
As you said you still don't eat much, and often go a day without eating?


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

travellor said:


> What changed to make you overweight?
> As you said you still don't eat much, and often go a day without eating?


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

When I married at the age of 21 I was put on the pill to stop pregnancy, and gained 3 stone in 3 months. I wanted to stop taking the pill but the doctor and my husband insisted I continued. When I did stop to get pregnant  I had gone from 6 stone age 21 to 12 stone age 23. I went back on the pill until age 25 when I had my second son. My husband then had the chop, so I did not need to go back on the pill, but I could not reduce my weight and yoyo trying different diets, until about the age of 50, that's when I gave up on diets. My husband would constantly tell me to weigh myself about 4 times a day this I had to chart, I had got to around 17st when he left in 2000 and I disposed of the scales, which is why I have not weighed myself in that time. I am 17 st now according to the scales in the doc's office so as far as I can tell my weight as been constant. I think the reason I can go a day without eating is my stomach does not send any signals to my brain, I believe although it wasn't called anorexia, I probably had it through my teenage years, the signals got switched off never to return.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

It's difficult to suggest any diet, as it sounds like you aren't eating high carbs, or indeed much of anything.
Fasting is another method, but you already appear to be fasting on many days.
You don't have a sweet teeth.
And any diet could positively or negatively impact on your other issues.

Doctors don't normally prescribe urine testing strips, where you given them for the kidney issues?
That seems to be a bigger issue than diabetes at the moment, although the two are interlinked, and both can cause the other.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to power lift


travellor said:


> It's difficult to suggest any diet, as it sounds like you aren't eating high carbs, or indeed much of anything.
> Fasting is another method, but you already appear to be fasting on many days.
> You don't have a sweet teeth.
> And any diet could positively or negatively impact on your other issues.
> ...


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

I used to power lift in my middle 30's against my doctor's advice, and I built up a lot of muscle to my limbs, I was about 14-15 stone my fat is mainly in my abdomen which even then was large,  I could not lose the fat from my abdomen when going on a diet instead I lost muscle from my limbs, my coach could not understand when I went on a diet why I lost muscle, he kept saying that it made no sense when I had so much fat. A couple of years ago I read a article on what is called brown fat, one of the things that surprise people when they come to my home is I sit virtually immobile without any heating on in my house, they get chilly while I sit comfortable. It is 15 degrees at the moment, I get very distressed in the summer and now have air conditioners fitted so that I can bring the temp down to 17 degrees celsius the lowest they go. this temperature according to what I seen is too cool and a danger, but I swear to you I am comfortable. anyway in the article as far as I can remember it said that brown fat was the body's heat factory. a friend suggested that maybe I hung on to my fat because toxins get passed to fat cells, and my body did not want to release them to my system. I do not know if my fat is brown or whether my fat has toxins in it. all I know is it is there, I has much as I have tried in the pass I could not get rid of it.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

travellor said:


> It's difficult to suggest any diet, as it sounds like you aren't eating high carbs, or indeed much of anything.
> Fasting is another method, but you already appear to be fasting on many days.
> You don't have a sweet teeth.
> And any diet could positively or negatively impact on your other issues.
> ...


----------



## novonord (Dec 29, 2018)

In answer to post 14 above, do not assume that I am not medically qualified though I agree that the GP is the right person for Zodiacstar to contact in the first instance...


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

Noticed that I fully did not reply to urine testing strips, I buy them from time to time but only normally use occasionally and find sometimes raised levels in other things, because I do not like seeing doctors I have not consulted them to find what caused the raise or whether it means anything but have not found sugar before, it was always sugar that I was looking for as my mother had type 2 diabetes, I cared for her in her last 3 years and took her from medication to none, just be given her the same food I was eating. I never had any advice but my doctor then was also a family friend that we saw socially, he would not have dared! The kidneys I think are going to be looked into, I passed a staghorn stone 45 years ago, and that seemed to mean something to the doc. and I am sure he said something about sending me to urology because he asked me if I had a preference for a hospital, so that maybe my bladder?


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

novonord said:


> In answer to post 14 above, do not assume that I am not medically qualified though I agree that the GP is the right person for Zodiacstar to contact in the first instance...



It's fairly clear to be honest.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

zodiacstar said:


> Noticed that I fully did not reply to urine testing strips, I buy them from time to time but only normally use occasionally and find sometimes raised levels in other things, because I do not like seeing doctors I have not consulted them to find what caused the raise or whether it means anything but have not found sugar before, it was always sugar that I was looking for as my mother had type 2 diabetes, I cared for her in her last 3 years and took her from medication to none, just be given her the same food I was eating. I never had any advice but my doctor then was also a family friend that we saw socially, he would not have dared! The kidneys I think are going to be looked into, I passed a staghorn stone 45 years ago, and that seemed to mean something to the doc. and I am sure he said something about sending me to urology because he asked me if I had a preference for a hospital, so that maybe my bladder?



I think there is more going on than just diabetes, and the Metformin you were prescribed takes a while to build up in the body before it had any effect, but it isn't know to lower BG to any level that causes any side effects like the ones you described.

High levels of sugar in urine can cause bladder infections, but that should be clear from any urine tests that they will be doing, and normally prescribe anti biotics for it.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 29, 2018)

Each urine test they have given me they have said I do not have a bladder infection so that has already been ruled out.


----------



## travellor (Dec 29, 2018)

zodiacstar said:


> Each urine test they have given me they have said I do not have a bladder infection so that has already been ruled out.



Yes, that's why there is more investigation needed and that does mean more time with the doctor unfortunately.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 29, 2018)

Urine cultures are notoriously unreliable for growing anything. I have duff kidneys, and can have a raging infection worthy of hospitalisation and IV antibiotics and still have nothing grow.


----------



## Drummer (Dec 30, 2018)

15 degrees Celsius is fine as an indoor temperature - I don't feel cold at 15 degrees and it is the normal night time temperature in the house during the winter months.

I wonder if you are possibly not eating enough fat to start you using it as fuel - there is so much bad information about what to eat. Many people find that they can lose weight eating low carbohydrate as long as they eat enough fat to start the process of fat burning - it will continue burning fat as long as the carb intake is low, as high carb causes a release of insulin and stops fat being available - that could be why you are breaking down muscle for fuel.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

Drummer said:


> 15 degrees Celsius is fine as an indoor temperature - I don't feel cold at 15 degrees and it is the normal night time temperature in the house during the winter months.
> 
> I wonder if you are possibly not eating enough fat to start you using it as fuel - there is so much bad information about what to eat. Many people find that they can lose weight eating low carbohydrate as long as they eat enough fat to start the process of fat burning - it will continue burning fat as long as the carb intake is low, as high carb causes a release of insulin and stops fat being available - that could be why you are breaking down muscle for fuel.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

I like fat, my lady wanted a use a low fat spread on my sandwich and oil in the pan but I insisted on butter, and she puts a small knob of it when doing my bacon egg and mushrooms. It is the doctor that wants me off fat, bacon and eggs. I am pleased I have someone in agreement with my 15 degrees celsius, I have on my bed a 4 tog duvet, and still will wake up having shaken it off in the night.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

Madeline said:


> Urine cultures are notoriously unreliable for growing anything. I have duff kidneys, and can have a raging infection worthy of hospitalisation and IV antibiotics and still have nothing grow.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

If as I suspect my kidneys are also duff, will a infection if there is one then show up when I eventually go to urology?


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

travellor said:


> Yes, that's why there is more investigation needed and that does mean more time with the doctor unfortunately.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

You mentioned earlier something about fasting. I did not realise that fasting could help me out, I did not intend to fast before my lady came 2 years ago to look after me, I just simply forgot to eat and went through most of the day without food and drink, I have a problem with liquids in the sense that I sip my water and as much as I try can not gulp water down in one go getting through my pint glass, before my lady came I would go through most of the day on a pint. So I know I am always dehydrated My lady insisted I eat 3 times a day and that is when I started to eat a breakfast, lunch and main meal. and so I also drink more because I fill my pint glass with water when I go to get my food. even so when I fill my glass it may only be half empty. My lady returns to me on the 2nd of January so I am going to try to fast and see if it makes a difference, maybe I will wake my stomach up, and find I am hungry after all, as routinely in this last 2 years I have eaten 3 meals a day.


----------



## zodiacstar (Dec 30, 2018)

Although I have said that I have not been on any diet in almost 20 years, I spent two years maybe 10 years ago following food choices put forward by Dr Gillian Mckeith 'you are what you eat' I did not class it as a diet because it is just sensible eating. I did not lose any weight in that two years but I did not take it up to lose weight. other people seem far more concerned about my weight than I am. I had health issues and wanted to feel healthy I was worried about my liver as I was daily taking very strong pain killers, I argued with my doctor because I wanted to stop medication. I followed food choices living a lot off of seeds, and raw veg, etc and kept excepting my prescription but gradually weaned myself off taking the medication, after the 2 years I felt very healthy, and then went to my doctor and told him that I had stopped taking up to 2 years before, what could he say anything since I was pain free. I got tired of the diet and slowly introduced other foods, but maybe I should revisit those food choices.


----------



## travellor (Dec 30, 2018)

zodiacstar said:


> Although I have said that I have not been on any diet in almost 20 years, I spent two years maybe 10 years ago following food choices put forward by Dr Gillian Mckeith 'you are what you eat' I did not class it as a diet because it is just sensible eating. I did not lose any weight in that two years but I did not take it up to lose weight. other people seem far more concerned about my weight than I am. I had health issues and wanted to feel healthy I was worried about my liver as I was daily taking very strong pain killers, I argued with my doctor because I wanted to stop medication. I followed food choices living a lot off of seeds, and raw veg, etc and kept excepting my prescription but gradually weaned myself off taking the medication, after the 2 years I felt very healthy, and then went to my doctor and told him that I had stopped taking up to 2 years before, what could he say anything since I was pain free. I got tired of the diet and slowly introduced other foods, but maybe I should revisit those food choices.



"Diet" tends to be used as a term for your choice of eating, rather than a weigh loss sort term "diet" on this forum.
Sensible eating is always the right choice though.
As to the drinking, if you know you need to drink more, try filling a jug, and if you use that in the day, you will get an idea of how much you are actually drinking.


----------

